# My newest babies



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Color headed white is Domino, Bi black is Dixie, Sable merle is Daisy and Blue Merle is Dash. This is their first time out in the yard. We are just in love with these little guys.

Domino
View attachment 3335



Dixie
View attachment 3336




Daisy
View attachment 3337




Dash
View attachment 3338


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Ohhhhh my goodness Dash is ADORABLE. I mean, they all are. But my fondness for merles cannot be tamed.


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dixie needs to come live with me  they are all super cute.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my!!! They are all so precious! Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

They are all so adorable!
But Daisy really catches my eye.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!!:happy:

:laugh: :laugh: YAY you posted more pictures!!! :laugh: :laugh:




Im sooooo in love with Dash and Dixie I dont know what to say!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy COW! They are soooooo adorable. Just LOOK at all that puppy fluff! They need me to come over and help socialize them. Ya need anything? I'll deliver?:wink:


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

They are so unbelievably cute! I have a bi black sheltie and a blue merle collie so those are definitely the two colors I'm biased toward, but they are all just adorable!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all - we are in love with them. This is our first Sheltie litter in four years and they are out of a male of our breeding. Temperment is great - bold, sassy and afffectionate. The puppies are actually a third of the size you see when wet. They have so much coat. I don't have a favorite - it changes every couple hours anyway. I have a fondness for merles so Dash and Daisy always have the edge but Domino is not coloring you often see and Dixie is just a doll. Ania, anytime - we can use all the socialization we can get! Tehy had pigs feet for chewies today and were in heaven.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

They are so cute! I especially love Daisy and Dash!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll take Dash home in a second!! I have a thing for little fuzzy puppies (especially the boys!). But heck, I'll take any of them home with me!!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Awwww, puppy breath and fluff. Just how special are they then!!!!! I soooooooooooooooooooooooooo wanna cuddle.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I love their fluffiness! But like so many others, Dash is my favorite! I just love blue merles!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute fluffy puppies. I want them all.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, Dash is by far the most handsome! He would be my pick but Domino runs a close second. Haha. They are all so adorable! You'll have to post more when they get a bit older too. They are too cute.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> Ohhhhh my goodness Dash is ADORABLE. I mean, they all are. But my fondness for merles cannot be tamed.


dash is mine, i say...mine, mine, mine.....i agree about merles.....nummy, all of them.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I love them all ... especially Domino


----------

